# WW2 Archaeology



## tomahawk6 (5 Jan 2015)

An interesting study on WW2 battlefield archaeology in the forested regions of NW Europe.The study found previously unknown German supply depots.

http://antiquity.ac.uk/projgall/passmore342/


----------



## Clay Taylor (24 Mar 2015)

This is extremely pleasant and fair post......You shook posting it.....Thanks a considerable measure for posting it....!!!


----------



## Lightguns (24 Mar 2015)

Lots of ewoks joining as of late.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Mar 2015)

Clay Taylor said:
			
		

> This is extremely pleasant and fair post......You shook posting it.....Thanks a considerable measure for posting it....!!!


And thank YOU a considerable measure for your spam.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

